# more advice please.



## DILLIGAF53 (Oct 16, 2014)

i have seen on you tube and here pictures of " tapered tubes" that is tubes tied about half way back along their length, what does this do ? and is it better, more power/ accuracy? i have tied dub dub green doubled and find this quite powerful enough for a weakling like me.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi DILLIGAF53,

I do not use tubes very much, therefore I am not an expert, but as fas as I know tubes "tied about half way back", as you put it, are called semi-tapered.

Have a look at this video from our member lightgeoduck: 



, he speaks a lot of taring the tubes and has some interesting ideas.

Truly tapered tubes, those that are wider at the front part (at the fork side) and thinner at the pouch side, all in one piece, you can find at the Dankung site: http://www.dankung.com/emart/4-tapered-tubings-from-2050-to-2060-p-697.html.

Do some research yourself, I am sure you will find more of what you want.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Pseudo tapered tubes will probably give more power with lighter pull than full doubled tubes. My experience has been full doubled tubes will last longer before breaking.


----------



## DILLIGAF53 (Oct 16, 2014)

thanks, much appreciated.


----------

